# adapter for 100 lb propane tank to gas grill



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

My dad gave me a full 100 lb propane tank for my birthday. 100 lb tanks have different fittings than gas grills. Does anyone know of an adapter so I can make this happen?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The easiest way to get the correct fitting would be to check with a propane dealer.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

will do. Thank you.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

my guess is it it jsut the "OLD style of connector" probably the easiest is to go to your favorite hardware store or box store and get a replacement unit, and change the grill over to the old style of internal left hand thread unit, (should work on small bottles as well as they still or did have the internal threads as well as the external ACME type threads,

Pictures below and one url,
POL fitting
http://www.cajunshoppe.com/img/bpol.jpg
or http://www.dyersonline.com/images/product/medium/1461.jpg
ACME fitting
http://www.cajunshoppe.com/img/acme1a.jpg

or an adaptor from the POL to ACME thread,
http://www.dyersonline.com/images/product/medium/1426.jpg
link to site,
http://www.dyersonline.com/pc-1426-134-marshall-retro-q-cylinder-valve-adapter.aspx

A RV store may be the location you will need to look at for the adaptors if the hardware store can't.

and of course they are sold on EBay, 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RV-P...E-ADAPTER_W0QQitemZ280128004086QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

not sure were you live in MI but my local mijers and ace hardware will replace/exchange the tank/fitting for a small nominal fee.but i have a good rep with them also.try them if you have them locally
tom


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

If your tank has internal threads, an acetylene torch's stem should fit into it.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes they make aadapter for them. I got mine at Home Depot.


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

I did the same thing you are going to do..... let me add a note to this....
I was stupid and ran all copper to my grill, worked great. BUT and here is the big butt!
It was me, I always move my grill away from the porch railing about a foot, the back and forth motion cause the copper to get a small hole in it and I lost about $75 worth of gas before I found out about the leak! If you have to move the grill be sure to use something flexible!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Gjo to any Home Depot or any hardware store that sells bbq grills and they will have something that will work. You can get an adapter or just buy a new hose that will fit your grill. Get one that has male threada and you can hooked it up to any propane tank. he diference between the old stile and the new is that the new ones have threads on both sides of the hookup so either one will work with them. Any tank will have threads on the inside but the newer ones have threads on the outside and on the inside. When you fill them they have a male threads on the valve that screws into the the tank.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks a lot everybody. 



I talked to my dad yesterday. He was going to town. I asked him to stop into the local propane company. They had everything I needed. It only cost $19


----------

